# Which nail/gun?



## John1 (Nov 11, 2008)

For OSB to stud on outside which is my best choice for gun and nail?
Going to put composite siding over this!
Also can I use the staple gun on "composite siding or roofing nail and blind nail it??

I have:
Hitachi Roofing gun NV 45ab, Hitachi 82a Framing(without depth adjust), all of pc staple guns.

Thanks
New here
John


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

Your framer has no depth adjustment????

What kind of "composite" siding? The manufacturer probably has recommendations. I probably wouldn't use a stapler as they are rarely if ever longer than 2".

I usually use 2 3/8 (galv where required) ringshank paslode framer for osb sheath.


----------



## odellconstruct (Mar 27, 2008)

you can adjust you pressure on your compressor so it doesnt sink em through .. i use my pasloade as well havnt had any problems yet


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

my framer uses a coil framer (maybe bostich) with 8 penny coolers


----------



## jim g (Jan 3, 2009)

i've used 5/8 crown by 2 to 2 1/2 inch staples for osb, fraction of the price of nails so u can use a lot without worry'n bout shiners [misses].
the only problem is they don't suck the sheet in as well, a little bit of a pain but u can deal with it


----------



## John1 (Nov 11, 2008)

What are "coolers"

John


----------



## We Fix Houses (Aug 15, 2007)

John1 said:


> What are "coolers"
> 
> John


Cement Coated nails

scroll down to Terminology
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nail_(fastener)


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

coolers are a smooth shanked nail, in a general sense


----------



## bighammer (Nov 1, 2008)

we staple all sheathing no matter what siding is being used.


----------



## Mike772 (May 16, 2005)

For years I nailed the sheathing with 2 3/8" clipped head nails from a paslode framing gun. I did this because way back, before nailguns, I hand nailed all the sheathing with 8's. I am glad those days are gone.

I thought that was the way to go. I had some storm damage on a roof I built once, a tree fell through the roof. I was called to fix the roof. I nailed the roof sheathing with those 2 3/8" smooth nails about every 6" on the ends and 8" in the field. I had to remove some of the sheets. Once I got the corner of a sheet started I was able to get the whole sheet to pop up, pulling the nails out of the trusses with ease. I just thought that the nails pulled way too easy and should have held better than that.

I then started thinking of a stapler. It dawned on me that on my prehung doors, they come shipped with strips of wood stapled to the jambs. Those staples are a real beyotch to pull. So I looked into using them for sheathing.

I bought a stapler. The other builders on the job were skeptics. I took a scrap of osb and nailed it to the studs with a half dozen 2 3/8" nails from the paslode nailer. Then I took another piece and stapled it with the same number of staples, using 1 3/4" paslode staples. I had that skeptical builder grab on to the osb and pull, starting with the nailed one and noting the effort it took to tear it away. That one ripped right off with no real effort. He then went and tried the stapled one. He had to replant his feet and really lean into it to get it to come off. He is now a believer in staples too.

Then is the price. The staples are quite a bit cheaper to buy than the 8's. I also have the guys increase the number of staples per sheet, since the stapler shoots very fast and staples are cheap. It also saves my compressor. Two paslode F350 nailers going to nail off sheathing would kill the tank and there would be alot of wait time for the compressor to keep up. Staplers don't use near the air so the compressor keeps up with two of those without problems.

As for the composite siding, I never installed that type. I own a fiber cement nailer, I would use it.


----------



## Gold Tie (Feb 26, 2008)

That "challenge" may of been a little pointless if those people actually knew the purpose of a sheathing fastner.


----------



## BKFranks (Feb 19, 2008)

John1 said:


> For OSB to stud on outside which is my best choice for gun and nail?
> Going to put composite siding over this!
> Also can I use the staple gun on "composite siding or roofing nail and blind nail it??
> 
> ...


You have to check your local codes for what nail is required most often and buy the nail gun accordingly. Here, no clipped heads and no staples. Most of the time the nails required here are 10's and if they go to deep the inspectors complain. So a depth adjustment is a necessity. Any nail gun with those specs is usable. A lot of people use Hitachi around here.


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

bighammer said:


> we staple all sheathing no matter what siding is being used.


what size staples do you use? do you feel that it is a good bond, the sheeting pulls into the stud?


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

http://www.ihc.fiu.edu/lwer/docs/Year5_Tab07_FastenerStudy.pdf


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

i dont think 16 ga staples have the same shear strenght as nails do


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I still hand pound all sheeting.


----------



## barnbuilder1 (Dec 6, 2008)

7/16 crown 2" long staples using Senco. For added retention use some 2 3/8 ring shanks with hitachi framer. For the siding use Senco scn56 or Hitachi coil nailer with 2 1/2 galvinized nails.


----------



## Bill (Mar 30, 2006)

I always use an air stapler with 2" staples. They dont countersink and go through the wood. And we never had problems with it coming lose


----------



## mrmike (Dec 9, 2008)

Wouldn't a full head galvanized nail 2 to 2 1/2" be best for attaching any osb or plywood ? "of course" you would want the nailer to have a depth adjustment so you don't drive em too deep. Seems to me they would have the strongest hold under any circumstance...........


----------



## catspaw (Oct 29, 2008)

it is code compliant to use round headed nails or 7/16 crown staples for siding, shear panel,roof sheeting ,flooring,etc. table 2304.9.1 of the 2006 ibc lists what fasteners are acceptable for what task. ask your inspector what to use if it's not on the appproved plans. i'm new here and would like to say hi!.come from a long line of builders but after 25 years of swinging a hammer and numerous broken body parts and surguries i found myself in the enforcement side of things. i waited till my dad passed away(hated inspector's) before i made the change. i still build but just for beer and barbecue!:thumbup:


----------



## stlgrip (Dec 21, 2008)

For nailing off sheathing I use my bostitch stick nailer with adjustable nose on it to set the depth with clipped 8d nails. I used to use bostitchs coil nailer years ago so I wouldn't have to reload as often but the the stick nailer is a little easier on the arm especially when nailing off walls.


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

OSB?

Definitely full head 8D's. 

Galvinized even better.


----------



## deckspec (Oct 27, 2008)

hard to beat paslode when it comes to air less cordless nailing! just keep it clean and hook it on your belt.


----------

